# Missing pony Polly



## juliekirk (25 November 2012)

Beautiful 12.1hh palomino welsh section B has gone missing on loan. Polly has been passed on without our permission or knowledge. She is the most beautiful pony, very elegant, with the most striking hazel eyes - most unusual. She is freeze marked but unfortunately I don't have a record of the number. Polly is 19 years old but very young in spirit and look. If Polly has been passed on or even sold on to you or anyone you know, please be assured I will not take her back from a loving home. We could have sold Polly but we wanted to ensure she was looked after in her old age so decided to loan her out instead. The loanee stopped returning my text around a year ago but I have managed to find out that she no longer has her. Please look out for this dear pony and I would be so grateful of any information. I really want to stress that I just need to know that she is safe, loved and well. Please contact me: Julie 07788 420705 Last known to be in the Scaynes Hill / Haywards Heath area.


----------



## Meandtheboys (25 November 2012)

why not post on Facebook there is a local riders group that covers that area and they are usually very helpful


----------



## DebbieCG (25 November 2012)

Have you contacted Missing horses on Loan (MHOL)?   They are very helpful and experienced in these type of circumstances - their website is www.missinghorsesonloan.co.uk.

Photos very helpful if you can post any here for people to see.


----------



## jodie3 (25 November 2012)

I did try to share the link from Sussex Horse Watch but not certain if it worked.

Definitely try Sussex Horse Community on Facebook as they have lots of members in the relevant areas.

Hope you find her soon.


----------



## SpruceRI (25 November 2012)

The information has definately come through via Sussex Horse Watch as I've received an email about Polly with some photos - I hope you find her.


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (26 November 2012)

I've seen her ad on Sussex horse community too so the ads are out there. I hope you hear something soon. MHOL are really good in locating lost horses.


----------



## cally6008 (27 November 2012)

contact farmkey to help find out the freezemark number and to see if they have current owner details through it


----------



## juliekirk (3 December 2012)

We have located Polly. She was sold on by the people loaning her but thankfully to a wonderful home. We are visiting her at the weekend. Thank you to everyone who helped. A wonderful ending to what could have been so terrible. My advice is never to loan your pony/horse on trust. Make sure you take the time to ensure everything is clear in a contract. Thank you to everyone again.


----------

